# North Yorkshire/Northumberland Overnight?



## RichardW (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello All
I am looking for an overnight stop (wild or aire) for our VW campervan later this week. We are heading up the A1 to Scotland and anywhere between Richmond and Morpeth - up to 10-15 miles or so off the A1 would be ideal.
Thanks for all ideas
Richard


----------



## TJBi (Oct 4, 2021)

I travelled up that way earlier this year and investigated a few options, but ended up managing to get slightly further north before stopping for the night. You might find it worthwhile joining as a full (paying) member in order to have access to the POIs on the Location App.


----------



## RichardW (Oct 5, 2021)

TJBi said:


> I travelled up that way earlier this year and investigated a few options, but ended up managing to get slightly further north before stopping for the night. You might find it worthwhile joining as a full (paying) member in order to have access to the POIs on the Location App.


Thanks Jacqui. That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## RichardW (Oct 5, 2021)

RichardW said:


> Thanks Jacqui. That sounds like a good idea!


Just joined!


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 5, 2021)

We looked at Cheswick sands carpark (only used by local folks and dog walkers) 
Well away from crowds and has miles of unspoiled stunning beach just over the dunes  

We saw no signs BUT that was pre covid... 

In the end we didn't head out due to covid kicking off BUT might be worth a look


----------



## alcam (Oct 5, 2021)

Boroughbridge


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Oct 5, 2021)

RichardW said:


> Hello All
> I am looking for an overnight stop (wild or aire) for our VW campervan later this week. We are heading up the A1 to Scotland and anywhere between Richmond and Morpeth - up to 10-15 miles or so off the A1 would be ideal.
> Thanks for all ideas
> Richard



I stuck a couple of good laybyes in the POIs which are on the A19 between Thirsk and Teesside. The A19 is a good alternative route north, as driving along the A1 at Gateshead/Newcastle can be quite busy. Alternatively, you miss the Angel of the North and the Tyne Tunnel will cost you (£1.50?)

Gordon


----------



## suneye (Oct 5, 2021)

Stu2 on here has a field near Hexham .  He charges £3 pp I think. We stayed there this summer nice spot next to the river


----------



## Jo001 (Oct 7, 2021)

It's not quite as far North as you wanted but the Mason's Arms at Hopperton (near Knaresborough) is a great place - buy a meal. The food is excellent and they are very welcoming.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 9, 2021)

there is a farm in heighton nr. newton aycliff...just off A1 and also a pub nr. newton aycliffe ....cant recall the names...howerever i found them on the internet.


----------



## maingate (Oct 9, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> there is a farm in *heighton nr. newton aycliff...*just off A1 and also a pub nr. newton aycliffe ....cant recall the names...howerever i found them on the internet.


Heighington?

The Dog Inn on the A68 used to be my local ...... many years ago. Worth ringing them.

Newton Aycliffe Trading Estate is also a good possibility.


----------



## mjvw (Oct 10, 2021)

maingate said:


> Heighington?
> 
> The Dog Inn on the A68 used to be my local ...... many years ago. Worth ringing them.
> 
> Newton Aycliffe Trading Estate is also a good possibility.


Dog Inn is closed trading estate could be a OK lots of little hide always, @Stu2 near Hexham would be a great stop over.


----------



## maingate (Oct 10, 2021)

Norfolk NewBoy said:


> I stuck a couple of good laybyes in the POIs which are on the A19 between Thirsk and Teesside. The A19 is a good alternative route north, as driving along the A1 at Gateshead/Newcastle can be quite busy. Alternatively, you miss the Angel of the North and the Tyne Tunnel will cost you (£1.50?)
> 
> Gordon


There are miles of roadworks on the A1 north of the Tyne and it is a holdup at busy times. As suggested, using the A19 and Tyne Tunnel is by far the better option. Even travelling late at night is not good on the A1 Gateshead/Newcastle area as there are diversions off the A1 for other overnight repairs.


----------



## Stu2 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi, the poster stopped over at my field heading north so may not have picked up all the suggestions. Thanks for the recommendation mjvw and suneye really appreciate it.
Stu


----------

